# Sauger at Fernbank Park



## The Yeti

I've been down there twice in the last week fishing for cats in the late afternoon/early evening. The only thing I've caught has been sauger - a few nice ones actually, maybe 4 lbs or so. Using shad on the bottom. I figure I'll pass that along to the sauger guys on here.


----------



## Stauff

Are you speaking of the Fernbank Park off of River Road?


----------



## The Yeti

Stauff said:


> Are you speaking of the Fernbank Park off of River Road?


Yes sir! (I can't just type "yes sir" because it's too short so I'm adding this to lengthen the post )


----------



## husky hooker

4lb sauger???????or saugeye? man is great to see them that big! i ve caught 2 to 21/2 lbs biggest on the ohio. ANY PICTURES??


----------



## The Yeti

husky hooker said:


> 4lb sauger???????or saugeye? man is great to see them that big! i ve caught 2 to 21/2 lbs biggest on the ohio. ANY PICTURES??


Sorry man, no pics. I never thought about it till recently - I might have over-estimated the weight a little but one was over 24" long and fat. The same spot now we've been catching nothing but BIG mooneyes on nightcrawlers (which I do have a pic of LOL). Oh well...beats a blank I guess.


----------



## Salmonid

at 24", its possible it was one of the natural reproducing river walleyes, there are way more then most folks think, I took several over the years at Greenup fishing for saugers. Har dto tell the difference though. 

Salmonid
PS, Nice mooneye, I assume your keeping for bait?? if not please freeze some for me.....


----------



## The Yeti

Salmonid said:


> at 24", its possible it was one of the natural reproducing river walleyes, there are way more then most folks think, I took several over the years at Greenup fishing for saugers. Har dto tell the difference though.
> 
> Salmonid
> PS, Nice mooneye, I assume your keeping for bait?? if not please freeze some for me.....


Maybe but I've never seen a walleye covered in dark blotches the way a sauger is. I should have got a picture but I wasn't thinking. I kept a couple of the mooneye - the one in the picture is swimming around in my 90 gal tank in the basement!


----------



## Mushijobah

Could it have been a saugeye? haha


----------



## JoeD

The Yeti said:


> I've been down there twice in the last week fishing for cats in the late afternoon/early evening. The only thing I've caught has been sauger - a few nice ones actually, maybe 4 lbs or so. Using shad on the bottom. I figure I'll pass that along to the sauger guys on here.


Did it have a white spot on it's tail?


----------



## Doboy

The Yeti said:


> I've been down there twice in the last week fishing for cats in the late afternoon/early evening. * The only thing I've caught has been sauger - a few nice ones actually, maybe 4 lbs or so. Using shad on the bottom*. I figure I'll pass that along to the sauger guys on here.


*OMG,,,, 4# whatever! 
LOL,,, Yeti,,,, most likely, you now know HOW BIG OF A 'CAN-A-WORMS' you just opened!!!?*
You WILL have many more friends,,,,, but that's a good thing I guess,,,,,,
Make 'em buy you the beer, pizza, extra gear & the bait! ;>)

Heck,,, if I wasn't so far away & it wasn't bow season,, I'd show up with Look111, Terry, etc,,, & a CASE! 
We would be your BEST BUDS!
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

Those Mooneyes are fantastic for Wipers too,,,


----------

